# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Skippy, stone skipping robot, Sun Valley, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

visitsunvalley.com/media-press-release/skip-a-stone-on-a-sun-valley-lake-right-from-your-computer

----------


## Airicist

Stone skipping robot

Published on Jul 2, 2012




> City dwellers, you need this. And you can have it. Starting on July 9th, skip a stone in Sun Valley through your computer.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Skippy the robot

Uploaded on Jul 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skip Stones in Real Time With Skippy the Robot"

by Todd Wasserman
July 9, 2012

----------

